# 826 oxe auger housing gasket replacement



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi, I have a 2011 Toro 826 OXE snowblower. I want to replace the auger housing gasket. I noticed over winter that it was slowing leaking auger oil. Is the repair job involved removing the the two impeller bolts and pulling the whole auger assembly out? By the way, does the machine's vibration caused the bolts holding the auger housing together to come loose over time?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The auger housing does not have a gasket that I know of. The gearbox does. You may want to download a repair manual from Toro's website and read it before doing the job. If the auger "rakes" are frozen to the shaft, then you will have a huge job, and may be better off using a thicker grease in the gearbox.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Agreed with 333....00 Grease Available at Tractor Supply might do the trick without getting overly involved.


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe I wasn't clear. I have a pic of the auger gearcase assembly attached. The part # 16 is the gasket I'm referring to.
This housing is where my auger gear oil is leaking. So. I want pull the auger out from the impeller. After that, I would remove the right side auger in order to unscrew all the bolts and replace the gasket part # 16. However, I can't pulled the auger out. I need to know if there is bolt I need to remove in order for the auger to be pulled out. Thanks


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Can you try tightening up the clamshell bolts? Maybe they loosened up.


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

I tried that. I'm hoping it will fixed it. But,if not I will need to open up the auger case and replace the gasket. That;s why I want to know how to remove the auger and change the gasket. The torque value for the bolts are not that high (120 inch-lbs).


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Did you download the suggested manuals from Toro's website ? They will probably answer some of your questions. Pulling off the auger from the shaft may take an acetylene torch with a rosebud tip, and/or a week of soaking with PB blaster. It looks easy, but often involves the use of many choice words. Trust me, been there, done it. Not fun.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

cyborg said:


> I tried that. I'm hoping it will fixed it. But,if not I will need to open up the auger case and replace the gasket. That;s why I want to know how to remove the auger and change the gasket. The torque value for the bolts are not that high (120 inch-lbs).


There's a step by step video on youtube shot by a toro owner who decided to take apart his augur assembly to grease the shafts...that should show you the whole process. You'll have to search for it. Hopefully when you tightened the clamshell bolts that did the job. If not, I would opt for the heavier grease option unless someone suggests otherwise for particular reasons.


----------



## cyborg (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, I saw one of those videos and I also talk to one of mechanic for a Toro dealer. He told me what is required to do the work. I end up getting him to fixed the problem. The repair job involved also replacing both seals where the auger shaft enters the auger case housing. So, if I do the job myself, I will waste a lot of time running to the dealer to get additional parts. So, all is good. Any way, thanks to everyone responding to my problem.


----------

